

Ask HN: Nonstandard Masters Entry - barry-cotter

A friend of mine wants to do Engineering/CS but can't really afford to do so. He has a Masters degree from a world class uni that's minimum top 3 in the field but has never done a university level Math course. How could he swing entry into a CS programme?<p>He hasn't done the GRE but at a lower bound I'd put him at 95th percentile Verbal, 85th percentile Math.<p>I'm guessing an Engineering course is impossible but a programming project portfolio would do it somewhere, but would he be able to get a full ride entry into a Ph.D. programme anywhere?<p>He has two years of a scholarship so he could get that much of an engineering degree. (a)Would that be sufficient in addition to get in somewhere (b)If there is no possibility of getting a loan is there any way he could get enough from summer work/internships/side projects to put himself through the last two years?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
hga
I would suggest he focus on finding a professor at a university who tell the
department "admit this person to our graduate program."

